# Any news on an extended season?



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I've heard rumblings the NDGF is going to offer an extended Dec. deer season again like last year. Anyone hear of or know any truth to these rumors?


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

There will not be an extended season. Archery season closes Jan 8, 2006. just need to try to keep these rumors in check. If you are ever wondering, please give the HQ a call at 701.328.6300


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

That's what I kinda thought, just wanted to know for sure. Thanks Doug.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks Doug.

And thanks to the GNF for not having another extended season this year. It was not necessary last year and is certainly not this year. For those who still have doe licenses, get out and use a muzzleloader or a bow. Frankly if you couldn't fill those tags during the regular season, you either didn't want to or didn't try too hard.

Just my :2cents: !


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> For those who still have doe licenses, get out and use a muzzleloader or a bow. Frankly if you couldn't fill those tags during the regular season, you either didn't want to or didn't try too hard.


Or there could be many reasons.....like limited access to land.....too muddy conditions and didn't want to rip up roads locals need to drive for the rest of the winter....family emergencies....work schedule.....

There are alot of reasons why people may not have been able to fill their tags, don't insult those who didn't get all their tags filled by saying they weren't trying hard enough.

Just my .02

Also, an extended season in my neck of the woods wouldn't be all that bad of an idea. We had one of the largest numbers of tags available in the state - 2K2 - and I know with the limited availability of land in that unit that probably half the tags that were bought weren't filled. I know when I last checked there were several hundred tags still available to be purchased. If a certain lodge didn't have over 15,000 acres posted up, more people would be able to buy and fill tags in that area.

Again, just my .02


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Wasn't the reason for an extended season last year because of all the standing crops at the time of the season? This year I don't think there was a reason to have it. Crops were off, great weather, etc. Unless I am misunderstanding the reasons for having an extension.

Lvn2Hnt,

Where do you hunt in 2K2? That is where I started hunting back in HS, with my grandpa, uncle, and cousins. I am thinking of going back there for next season. Good amount of deer and I get to hunt with the boys again. I think landowners in that unit were on the list for reducing does on property. Did you look into that at all? If so, how did the process work?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

If all the land is tied up and you can't get on anyway, how is extending the season going to help? :roll:

I wasn't ripping you or anyone else, just pointing out that we have a 16 1/2 day season which should be plenty of time to fill doe tags. I hunt in 2F1 which also has alot of extra tags left and it's difficult to get on land, but I was able to fill my 3 extra doe tags in the alotted time.

Like I said go muzzleloader or bowhunting!

OK 4 cents worth! :beer:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Fallguy, I hunt right around Goodrich. There is an amazing deer population and gorgeous country out there. I wouldn't give it up for the world!! I think there were a few landowners from that area on the list. I usually don't have problems getting on land, I'm just speaking for others I know that have problems, I filled my tags.

One thought I have on some of those landowners that want does reduced is that why should I help the ones out that won't let me on their land if I have a buck tag? I know that's not the case for all, but that is the case for some.

Also, you're right, a major reason for the extended season was the standing crops, etc....

Hntfshnd: sorry if I came down on you hard, nothing personal I assure you, I'm just speaking, errr, typing out of frustration. You're partially right, if land access is a major problem, then, for the most part, an extended season wouldn't help much. But, you can't shoot bucks during an extended season so many landowners won't be so closed-minded about letting others on the land. Plus, most of those landowners will have filled their tags and won't be as concerned about primary access to their acreage. Also, I know that many of the lodge's land leasees expire following deer season. Not much reason to continue to pay for land when the "prime" hunting season is over and they have fewer clients coming in. 
The pheasant population is lacking a bit in that area, most of the water's closed up, and much of the posted land is CRP.

Ha! my .06 worth!! :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Thanks Doug.
> 
> And thanks to the GNF for not having another extended season this year. It was not necessary last year and is certainly not this year. For those who still have doe licenses, get out and use a muzzleloader or a bow. Frankly if you couldn't fill those tags during the regular season, you either didn't want to or didn't try too hard.
> 
> Just my :2cents: !


I still have two doe tags that I haven't filled yet. And trust me, I did want to fill them and I did try hard. Everything was too small, and I'm not the type to shoot a yearling. The only two I had a chance at were right before sundown, at a very long distance, and my dad didn't want to have to track a deer in the dark and have a chance at it getting away and dying painfully. My section is also about 150 miles away, and I'm in school. I plan on hunting with a muzzleloader, but not everyone has a muzzleloader or bow; what would be so bad about an extended doe season?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Lvn2Hnt

I started hunting around the Sykeston/Heaton area. This is where my parents grew up and most of my family still lives. My uncle just opened a new butcher shop in Heaton. He also has a cabin he rents out to hunters if you are ever interested in either give me a holler and I will give you his number.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

the bad thing about an extended season is that is screws up bow hunting for another week


----------

